# Info par produktiem >  Par epoksīdiem.

## Gaija_5D

Tā nu diezgan bieži kas no elektronikas nākas ieliet epoksīdu sveķos. Līdz šim tādi labāki bija Igauņu tūbiņas EPO-2 baltā krāsā. Tā šķiet ka vislabākā. Arī melno mēģināju, bet tā tomēr ir laikam Igauņu vietējais ražojums un nav tik laba. Man īpašs vajadzību akcents tiek likts uz uz noturību kā izolācijas materiālam augstam spriegumam. Aizdedzes transformātoriem līdz 30 kV.
Krievijas ražotie, nezinu, man šķiet tādi ne visai laikam sprieguma noturīgi. 
Ideāli būtu dabūt tos kompaundus ko lēja iekšā tādos kā, piem. augstsprieguma monitora FTB rindu austsprieguma transformātoros, melnā un baltā krāsā. Laikam tos ražo Korejā, bet varbūt es kļūdos.
Cik esmu sapratis, tad svarīga lieta ir, tā kompaunda lineārā saraušanās tam sacietēšanas procesā. Tas nelabvēlīgi ietekmē kādus svarīgākus elektronikas elementus.
Kāda ir jūsu pieredze izgatavotās elektronikas ieliešanā kompaundā?

----------


## andrievs

Padomju laiku beigās, rūpnīcā "Energoautomātika" augstsprieguma aparātus aizlēja ar Butakrilu.  
Izrādās, ka to ražo arī tagad http://zaovelt.ru/category/BUTAKRIL/

Tam smāķim atkarībā no ražotājā ir arī citi prečuvārdi - piem. narakrils.
Nezinu kā šobrīd, bet 20 gadus atpakaļ no viena īpaši attīrīta paveida taisīja "baltās" zobu plombas

vēl par akrila plastmasām http://sanfarm.ru/

----------

